# Παράθεση ξένων λέξεων: ελληνικά εισαγωγικά ή ξένα;



## dharvatis (Dec 23, 2012)

Όταν παραθέτουμε ξένες λέξεις σε ένα ελληνικό κείμενο, υπάρχει κάποιος κανόνας που να ορίζει σε ποια γλώσσα πρέπει να είναι τα εισαγωγικά; Αν π.χ. γράψουμε _Πατήστε το Return_ και για κάποιο λόγο θέλουμε να βάλουμε το _Return _σε εισαγωγικά, θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε ελληνικά ή αγγλικά και γιατί;


----------



## daeman (Dec 23, 2012)

...
Κανόνας δεν ξέρω να υπάρχει (δεν τους ξέρω όλους όμως, τι να πρωτοπρολάβεις; ) και ο Οδηγός για τη σύνταξη εγγράφων της ΕΕ στα ελληνικά, στο Τρίτο Μέρος που εξετάζει τα εισαγωγικά, δεν αναφέρει τίποτε σχετικό. Εγώ τα βάζω (συνήθως, όταν δεν γράφω χαλαρά) ανάλογα με τη γλώσσα του κειμένου συνολικά: «these» όταν το υπόλοιπο κείμενο είναι στα ελληνικά, "these" όταν είναι στα αγγλικά. Έτσι υπαγορεύει η λογική μου. Αλλιώς, π.χ. όταν μια ερωτηματική πρόταση καταλήγει σε ξένη λέξη, να βάζω και «?» αντί για «;»; Κι αν η λέξη ή φράση ή ακόμη και πρόταση σαν παράθεμα είναι ισπανική, θα βάζω και το ανάποδο «?» στην αρχή; Word φυλάξοι! 

Όλα αυτά όταν μιλάμε για απλά εισαγωγικά, όχι για ένθετα διπλά («ένα "παράδειγμα"») ή για τριπλά, ένθετα μέσα σε ένθετα («άλλο ένα "δεύτερο *'*παράδειγμα*'*"»).

Να δούμε τι θα πουν οι αρμοδιότεροι όμως.


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2012)

... και αν βάζεις γαλλική λέξη μέσα στα εισαγωγικά, τα εισαγωγικά να είναι « » αλλά να μην ξεχνάς το διάστημα...

Θα ήταν τρελό, έτσι; Ωραία τα λέει ο daeman και με τη σωστή λογική. Ελληνικά εισαγωγικά, ακόμα κι αν τους βάλεις κινέζικες λέξεις μέσα, και ανωφερή εισαγωγικά (“ ”) μέσα στα κανονικά (τα γωνιώδη).


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 23, 2012)

Σωστά τα λέτε, αλλά τα υπόλοιπα σημεία στίξης της παράθεσης πρέπει να είναι στη γλώσσα του πρωτότυπου (όταν ο Άβερελ ρωτάει «¿Cuándo se come aquí?» :-D θα βάλεις και το ανάποδο ερωτηματικό στην αρχή - ή όχι; ). Θα μου πείτε βεβαίως ότι τα εισαγωγικά δεν είναι μέρος της παράθεσης, και εγώ θα συμφωνήσω, οπότε έχω την απάντησή μου. Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## daeman (Dec 23, 2012)

...
"Well," he said, "I don't have any 'funny' jokes on such an 'important' topic, so here's the grammar girl on single quotation marks in English":


----------



## bernardina (Dec 24, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> Σωστά τα λέτε, αλλά τα υπόλοιπα σημεία στίξης της παράθεσης πρέπει να είναι στη γλώσσα του πρωτότυπου (όταν ο Άβερελ ρωτάει «¿Cuándo se come aquí?» :-D θα βάλεις και το ανάποδο ερωτηματικό στην αρχή - ή όχι; ). Θα μου πείτε βεβαίως ότι τα εισαγωγικά δεν είναι μέρος της παράθεσης, και εγώ θα συμφωνήσω, οπότε έχω την απάντησή μου. Ευχαριστώ!



Καταρχάς ο Άβερελ λέει κοακοακομέκικι :laugh:

Gratuitous Spanish: Averell's attempt to say "When do we eat around here?" while in Mexico ("Cuando se come aqui?") comes out as "Coacoacomékiki?". (με αλφαβητική σειρά, φοβερή ανάλυση). Σόρι για την παρέκκλιση, παρακαλώ συνεχίστε... :inno:

Δυστυχώς, λόγω μακράς συνήθειας, χρησιμοποιώ τα <> ως κανονικά εισαγωγικά και τα " " ως ανωφερή. Δεν ξέρω καν πώς μπαίνουν τα άλλα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 24, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Σε κάθε συζήτηση για τα εισαγωγικά αξίζει να λέμε ότι τα γωνιώδη ελληνικά εισαγωγικά μπαίνουν αγωνιωδώς: σε Word και σε ιστοπλοϊκά για να γράψουμε *«* πατάμε *Control-Alt-[* (ή *δεξί Alt-[* αν είναι ενεργοποιημένα τα ελληνικά). Κουίζ: Για να τα κλείσουμε τα εισαγωγικά (για να γράψουμε *»*) τι πατάμε; Μπράβο, το βρήκατε.


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 24, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Καταρχάς ο Άβερελ λέει κοακοακομέκικι :laugh:


Το ξέρω, έπρεπε να γράψω «προσπαθεί να πει». _Quacomekiki_ είναι το όνομα του ασύρματου δικτύου μου :-D :-D


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 24, 2012)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Σε κάθε συζήτηση για τα εισαγωγικά αξίζει να λέμε ότι τα γωνιώδη ελληνικά εισαγωγικά μπαίνουν αγωνιωδώς: σε Word και σε ιστοπλοϊκά για να γράψουμε *«* πατάμε *Control-Alt-[* (ή *δεξί Alt-[* αν είναι ενεργοποιημένα τα ελληνικά). Κουίζ: Για να τα κλείσουμε τα εισαγωγικά (για να γράψουμε *»*) τι πατάμε; Μπράβο, το βρήκατε.



Μια διόρθωση: απ' αυτό που γράφεις φαίνεται σαν να είναι απαίτηση το ελληνικό πληκτρολόγιο μόνο στο ALTGr+[ ενώ και ο πρώτος συνδυασμός απαιτεί το ίδιο. Βασικά και οι δυο συνδυασμοί απαιτούν είτε ελληνικό είτε γαλλικό είτε αμερικάνικο (διεθνές) πληκτρολόγιο. Δεν λειτουργούν με το αγγλικό (ΗΒ) και το αμερικάνικο (dvorak). Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, το dvorak είναι το στάνταρ πληκτρολόγιο που εγκαθίσταται όταν βάζεις αγγλικά στην γραμμή γλώσσας. Μπορεί κανείς να το αλλάξει εύκολα από τις ρυθμίσεις γλώσσας.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 24, 2012)

Τελικά εμείς δεν είμαστε φορούμι, Πανξουτόνι είμαστε: Πώς βάζουμε ελληνικά εισαγωγικά στο Word και σε μηνύματα στο φόρουμ.


----------



## nickel (Dec 24, 2012)

Τι να κάνουμε... Και στις γιορτές, μια φορά το χρόνο λέμε «Χρόνια πολλά». Προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα κάτι σαν:

Για φέτος: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?3928-Το-ευχετήριο-γαϊτάνι&p=152156&viewfull=1#post152156​


----------



## Zazula (Dec 24, 2012)

Πάντως ο συνδυασμός μέρας της μαρμότας και γενεθλίων ήταν το επεισόδιο 17/9b (H_ypno Birthday To You_) του πρώτου κύκλου του Τζίμι Νιούτρον (που τον έχω γι' άβαταρ σ' άλλα φόρουμ). :twit:


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> [...] Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, το dvorak είναι το στάνταρ πληκτρολόγιο που εγκαθίσταται όταν βάζεις αγγλικά στην γραμμή γλώσσας. Μπορεί κανείς να το αλλάξει εύκολα από τις ρυθμίσεις γλώσσας.



Μια διόρθωση: το στάνταρ πληκτρολόγιο που χρησιμοποιείται με τα αγγλικά στα Windows είναι το US English (QWERTY), όπως λέει η ίδια η Microsoft:







Για να χρησιμοποιηθεί η διάταξη Dvorak (με κεφαλαίο, από τον Δρα Αύγουστο Ντβόρακ που το επινόησε), πρέπει να την προσθέσει και να την επιλέξει ο χρήστης (και μάλιστα έχει τρεις επιλογές, για δύο χέρια, μόνο για το αριστερό ή μόνο για το δεξί).

Εκεί μπορεί κανείς να δει όλες τις διατάξεις πληκτρολογίου που είναι διαθέσιμες για τα Windows, εκεί ένα σχετικό μαρμότειο συμβάν στο Λεξιπανξατόνι στη Λεξιλογία κι εδώ τη σύγχρονη διάταξη US Dvorak (modern Dvorak Simplified Keyboard, US layout):






Όποιος χρησιμοποιήσει διάταξη Dvorak, παρότι στην αρχή χρειάζεται γερά νεύρα (και γερό στομάχι, για να μην ανακατευτεί), τελικά δεν θα το μετανιώσει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 25, 2012)

Α, ευχαριστώ για την διόρθωση. Να πω την αλήθεια δεν ήξερα τι είναι η διάταξη Dvorak, αλλά επειδή προσωπικά χρησιμοποιώ βρετανικό πληκτρολόγιο και, σε μερικούς ξένους υπολογιστές, επιλέγοντας US English, μού έβγαλε αυτόματα Dvorak, υπέθεσα ότι είναι το στάνταρ.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 25, 2012)

daeman said:


> Όποιος χρησιμοποιήσει διάταξη Dvorak, παρότι στην αρχή χρειάζεται γερά νεύρα (και γερό στομάχι, για να μην ανακατευτεί), τελικά δεν θα το μετανιώσει.


Για τους ανθρώπους που γράφουν τυφλό σύστημα (σε QWERTY) σε όλη τους τη ζωή, όπως εγώ, είναι αδύνατον να ξεμάθουν στα δάχτυλά τους την απτική/μυϊκή μνήμη, που είναι ριζωμένη μέσα τους, και να τους μάθουν μια καινούργια. Είναι σαν να λες σ' έναν πιανίστα να μάθει να παίζει σ' ένα κλαβιέ όπου οι νότες έχουν αλλάξει θέση.


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 25, 2012)

Αυτό είναι αλήθεια - εύχομαι να μου είχε μιλήσει κάποιος για το Dvorak όταν πρωτοπήρα υπολογιστή...


----------



## bernardina (Dec 25, 2012)

Εγώ πάλι, άλλον Dvořák ήξερα μέχρι τώρα...:inno:


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 25, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Εγώ πάλι, άλλον Dvořák ήξερα μέχρι τώρα...:inno:



Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι ο Ντβόρζακ, αυτός, μού μοιάζει για Γιαπωνέζο.


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2012)

Ο Γιο-Γιο Μα γεννήθηκε στο Παρίσι από Κινέζους γονείς και είναι πολιτογραφημένος Αμερικανός. Αλλά και το νήμα γεννήθηκε με καλές προθέσεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 25, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ο Γιο-Γιο Μα γεννήθηκε στο Παρίσι από Κινέζους γονείς και είναι πολιτογραφημένος Αμερικανός. Αλλά και το νήμα γεννήθηκε με καλές προθέσεις.




Για τον Seiji Ozawa έλεγα.


----------

